# drain pipe not draining



## Onthewater1 (6 mo ago)

Hello, I noticed there's water around the base of my outside AC unit and the water's not draining out the pipe. Took the sides off the AC unit, cleaned the pan and drain channel but water is still not draining out pipe, pipe is not clogged. Is it possible the evaporator coils are going bad and that's why it's not draining properly? There's rust on the ends of them. I live in SW FL and the unit is about seven years old. Thanks. Pictures attached


----------



## albertasprovisions (5 mo ago)

I can see from the pictures that the situation is quite complicated. I don't know if you will manage without the help of a plumber. I say this because I recently finished online plumbing school and understood that situations like this are much more difficult to fix than it seems. It would be best to ask for the help of a plumber. Thus, everything will be done qualitatively and correctly, saving time. I recommend you take a plumbing school, and you will be proficient in basic plumbing concepts so that you can easily handle such simple situations in the future.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

Maybe the pan has a leak. The water is draining out be for it reaches the drain fitting.


----------



## jeffeverde (4 mo ago)

I think the corrosion your seeing is just Florida humidity. But I live in the desert so that's just a guess. As for your drip pan - run a hose in it and see where the water is going. Either the drain is plugged (bugs, kids sticking things in the outflow, etc), the pan is cracked, or it's sitting way out of level. 

If the pan fills to overflowing, the drain is clogged. And I'd pull the PVC p-trap section -- it's not doing anything for you except create a potential plug point - just terminate the drain after the 45 fitting.


----------

